

Chai Tea isn't a thing. It is like saying Tea Tea. - syerram2
http://coffeematchdotcom.wordpress.com/2013/07/30/chai-tea-isnt-a-thing/

======
dmoney123
Hey this is a cool fact that I did not know about. Language is really
interesting to me. Chai = Tea. I always thought it was a sort of tea but now
that I know that it is tea in itself I don't sound ignorant..lol.

------
fusiongyro
You could probably drop the "tea" and just say "chai" and be perfectly well
understood. But language is defined by use, not genetics, and the usage is
"chai tea," so deal with it.

